# How to make your own martingale?



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

The title pretty much says it all.

Sisy has this new problem. She likes to throw her head, and it's really getting on my nerves. I was looking around on the net to find out how to make my own martingale...but it was too confusing. So then I thought that maybe you guys would know something. 

So, share your knowledge! Please and thanks!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmm, i know how, but it's kinda hard to explain.... I have a TON of pictures though.... first off tell me if this is what you were thinking of...sorry if it's hard to see, it's made out of thin rope


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, and no. 

Yes, because it's a martingale, but no because I don't think I have the materials on hand. 

But if you can explain it :lol:, I may be able to adjust to fit my plans. I tryed making one today with a lead rope, but it really didn't work. I wrapped in around her nose, like the nose band on a halter, then clipped it to the girth. 

Explain, and maybe I can adjust to my plans. Thanks!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, so you want a standing martingale, got it... the one i showed is a running martingale.... well, what you need for it is a big welded ring and two small welded rings, a clip and then 1/8 inch diameter rope or something like that...

you make a loop for the neck and attatch it to the top of the big ring, and then you make two ropes of the same lenght from the big ring to about where when fully extended they will pull down on the reins if she throws her head up, and then tie the little rings to each of those ropes (one on one, of course) and then add the last length that attatches the bottom of the large ring to the clip so that it easily reaches the cinch Dee without a lot of pressure... 

sorry, it was kinda hard to explain


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I will see if I can make one tonight.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's pretty cool, never saw anyone make their own before, LOL! :lol:
Also, are you not quiet with your hands when you ride her? That could make her throw her head up. Nice quiet hands are the key!


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol, thanks Poptart. I like to make most of my own things, besides my saddle. 

Yes, when I ride, I have quiet hands, however, I rope off of her, and she doesn't seem to respond well to my directions. If I want her to stop, she throws her head and prances all around, same if I want her to turn a barrel. So, I thought the best solution was a martingale, but I would like to make one, not just buy one.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah, buying one would hurt your wallet about 70 bucks.... yikes.... 

i like making stuff too, i make a lot of my halters and bridles.... and martingales... that's just easier for me...... oh and btw that's my trainer in those pics not me lol 8)


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

OK, I have found the solution. I need a tie down, not a martingale. I was in a tack store on Monday and I was looking at a tie down and a nose band (think that's what there called). The tie down was about $21 and the nose band, about $34. Next time I go, I'm going to purchase them :shock: . So thanks for your help, and sorry it took so long to reply, AND, I'll keep you posted on how it works, once I get them.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

There was a similar thread in this section a few days ago. Has she just started doing this? Have you had a vet check her out as there is probably a reason why she is throwing her head. It's easy to just throw on more tack but that won't solve the problem, if I were you I would get her checked out first.


----------

